# Shifter feels like it's in glue



## James33 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi! Looking to possibly get a '05 or '06 GTO and drove my first one today. Love the car but the shifter gives me pause. I have all manuals in my garage but the one in the GTO feels like I am stirring a pot of cold molasses in January. The thing would barely spring to center when I let go of it. Is this the way they all are? I tried to locate another manual in the area (Memphis, TN) to test drive and nada, zilch. 


Thanks!


----------



## Suburb Thuggin (Jul 23, 2009)

That is just how the stock shifter feels. Many people upgrade to an aftermarket shifter.


----------



## canadianGTO (Aug 8, 2009)

Suburb Thuggin said:


> That is just how the stock shifter feels. Many people upgrade to an aftermarket shifter.


I often wondered if an aftermarket could change the feel that drastic. I question my decision buying the M6 over the A4 each time I drive the Goat.


----------



## James33 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hmmmmmm..... If I get one then that will have to change. It's not the throw length that bothers me it's how sluggish it feels moving through the gears.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

canadianGTO said:


> I often wondered if an aftermarket could change the feel that drastic. I question my decision buying the M6 over the A4 each time I drive the Goat.


Grab a quality shifter and that thought will be forever erased. Man pedal ftw!


----------



## canadianGTO (Aug 8, 2009)

06gtoin216 said:


> Grab a quality shifter and that thought will be forever erased. Man pedal ftw!


Thanks,
I think I will start shopping.


----------

